
Singularitarianism vs. Totalitarism - kiyanwang
https://hackernoon.com/singularitarianism-vs-totalitarism-b2bce9fcbb2
======
randomerr
It's a two edged sword. As we decentralized, we create a bigger opportunity
for 'bad players' to take advantage of individual sectors. Decentralized
services also means deregulated or at least unregulated applications. Remember
the salad days of Napster?

I'm not calling for a centralize regulating board. We need individuals and
groups to be informed and inform consumers what they are getting into. Those
same consumers have to be personally responsible for their actions. Otherwise,
we will slip in totalitarian in a very short time.

